# Twist on Anti-Siphon Adapter



## jar546 (Jan 5, 2016)

Does your jurisdiction allow these?

In place of a unit that comes as anti-siphon just to clarify.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Jan 5, 2016)

Every hose bib gets one here.

Brent


----------



## conarb (Jan 5, 2016)

> Every hose bib gets one here.Brent


Brent:

Speaking of hose bibs, looks like we better vote for the Hildabeast after all, she's promised to get to the bottom *of the space alien problem*,  and here I thought she just wanted to rule the world.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Jan 5, 2016)

Although I welcome our new alien overlords and wish to be head of their Liberal Human and Religion Eradication Division, I didn't realize there was an actual problem.

Brent.


----------



## ICE (Jan 6, 2016)

I do not require them but they are accepted here.


----------



## jar546 (Jan 6, 2016)

> I do not require them but they are accepted here.


The IPC requires anti-siphon for hose bibbs.  What plumbing code do you guys use there?


----------



## steveray (Jan 6, 2016)

I think they are on the UPC out there....

*P2902.4.3 Hose connection.* Sillcocks, hose bibbs, wall hydrants and other openings with a hose connection shall be protected by an atmospheric-type or pressure-type vacuum breaker or a permanently attached hose connection vacuum breaker.

Hunh....I believe the "permanently attached" is new language to us...guess I do not get to allow those anymore...


----------



## ICE (Jan 6, 2016)

> I think they are on the UPC out there....*P2902.4.3 Hose connection.* a permanently attached hose connection vacuum breaker.
> 
> Hunh....I believe the "permanently attached" is new language to us...guess I do not get to allow those anymore...


If it is installed correctly you'll need tools to get it off. Even then the threads on the bibb will be trashed.

These things spit four feet when the valve is closed unless the hose is running at the time.  They fix a nonexistant problem.  They ruin the bibb.


----------



## Builder Bob (Jan 6, 2016)

I believe that there is a set screw which should shear off or deform the driver slot to prevent removal when attached... part of the listing of the device if I remember correctly.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 6, 2016)

When you live where it gets cold this is what we see


----------



## Wayne (Jan 6, 2016)

Builder Bob said:
			
		

> I believe that there is a set screw which should shear off or deform the driver slot to prevent removal when attached... part of the listing of the device if I remember correctly.


We have something similar in the Las Vegas Valley except it is a pin that strips the threads when backed off, if you can back it off, so a hose can't be used on the faucet.


----------



## Keystone (Jan 7, 2016)

We have allowed brass units when as Bob Builder points out the fastener head is snapped off.

Be aware Home Depot now sells full plastic units with a standard screw as the fastener.


----------



## Keystone (Jan 7, 2016)

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Orbit-Hose-Bib-Anti-Siphon-Valve-67750/203720437


----------



## HForester (Jan 9, 2016)

This Orbit model would be unacceptable in most areas that I know of. Not permanent once installed. Even if a break-of screw was supplied, someone could break the whole plastic thing of the faucet and go back to not having one. In my opinion, if the device is not integral with the faucet, then it's not acceptable There are faucet types out there that do have screw-on devices but I think you'll find that if you are successful in getting it removed, the remaining threads are trashed or the threads are very non-standard (not GH type).

In reality, using an atmospheric (non pressure type) vacuum breaker for these GH hose connections is not appropriate, in my opinion. Read the standard....they are only meant for use with open ended hoses and where the end of the hose is not higher that 10 feet above the vacuum breaker. What is the first thing the user does? Put a spray nozzle with shut off on the end of the hose. That leads to early failure of the vacuum breaker. But I guess it is the best thing that can be done without making the cost too great,


----------



## ICE (Jan 9, 2016)

> But I guess it is the best thing that can be done without making the cost too great' date='[/quote']Oh there is another way that's as inexpensive as it gets.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jan 11, 2016)

I've required them in the past but I'm thinking...pondering....that they may not meet code and do the job I thought they were suppose to do?

The oatmeal is dribbling from my lip, time for my medicine.


----------



## HForester (Jan 11, 2016)

> I've required them in the past but I'm thinking...pondering....that they may not meet code and do the job I thought they were suppose to do?


Per UPC's "non-removable" and IPC's "permanently-attached" are both open for interpretation. Seems like if there is a break off set screw for a metal screw-on type AVB that complies with one of the AVB standards for hose thread connected types, that seems to satisfy the codes. Sure, the DIYer could get it off with careful cutting and clean up of the threads. In fact, some repair people do just that to replace a defective AVB rather than to replace the whole hose faucet. Even with an integral AVB (such as that shown in a prior photo) a DIYer could find a way to defeat a defective AVB to continue to use the faucet. But those are not "normal ?" situations.

Now whether that code approved device does the job in the real world....that's something you'll have to explore by putting in a code change proposal. I'm guessing that all the code official can do is enforce the code (whether it is right or not so right).


----------



## skipharper (Jan 14, 2016)

The picture in post #1 is an atmospheric type vacuum breaker and the are designed to be installed permanently-some have a spring inside that will not allow it to be un-screwed (never happens with a lawyer) and some have a hex head break off that gets cranked down with a wrench until it breaks. These are IPC approved-nothing says you SHALL use frost proof hose bibbs.608.15.4.2


----------

